# I'll be making a big announcement this month



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

I'm not going to tell you what it is, but I'll tease you with little bits and pieces of it in the coming weeks, because that gets people talking, speculating, arguing—about ME!!!

Oh, and you'll ultimately be disappointed by the announcement. But some of you will insist it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Others will attack it and me, of course. 

And in the end, it won't change the world and I'll start teasing the next announcement.


----------



## Crowe (May 4, 2021)

Will there be a commemorative shirt?


----------



## Sarah Mancuso (May 4, 2021)

I'm disappointed already.


----------



## RonOrchComp (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I'm not going to tell you what it is, but I'll tease you with little bits and pieces of it in the coming weeks, because that gets people talking, speculating, arguing—about ME!!!
> 
> Oh, and you'll ultimately be disappointed by the announcement. But some of you will insist it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Others will attack it and me, of course.
> 
> And in the end, it won't change the world and I'll start teasing the next announcement.


You have finally come around, and now realize that FOX is way less biased then CNN and MSNBC?


----------



## d.healey (May 4, 2021)

You didn't prepare us with a pre-announcement pre-announcement, how dare you!


----------



## Cheezus (May 4, 2021)

Great, a new announcement already and yet you haven't even fixed the typos in your last announcement.


----------



## Michel Simons (May 4, 2021)

How many RR's and dynamic layers?


----------



## Jay Panikkar (May 4, 2021)

Does it have divisi and true gelato?


----------



## Polkasound (May 4, 2021)




----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (May 4, 2021)

I will be awaiting the news at the edge of silence and consider the game changed.


----------



## mohsohsenshi (May 4, 2021)

I'm not happy with it, it sounds synthy to my ears, and it's no match for the N.


----------



## Getsumen (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I'm not going to tell you what it is, but I'll tease you with little bits and pieces of it in the coming weeks, because that gets people talking, speculating, arguing—about ME!!!
> 
> Oh, and you'll ultimately be disappointed by the announcement. But some of you will insist it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Others will attack it and me, of course.
> 
> And in the end, it won't change the world and I'll start teasing the next announcement.


Gosh my wallet is happy that now finally I can purchase the one library that I will only ever need that revolutionizes how we play. Glad to say that I won't need to get any more after seeing this


----------



## jbuhler (May 4, 2021)

Have the legato police been informed?


----------



## cqd (May 4, 2021)

Why have we not heard anything yet?..this is bullsh1t..


----------



## RogiervG (May 4, 2021)

you actually made some music?


----------



## Trash Panda (May 4, 2021)

Amazing articulation set, great amount of velocity layers and round robins. Audio quality is 9/10 stars. The legato isn’t as good as CSS though, so I’m rating this 1/5, wouldn’t recommend.


----------



## X-Bassist (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I'm not going to tell you what it is, but I'll tease you with little bits and pieces of it in the coming weeks, because that gets people talking, speculating, arguing—about ME!!!
> 
> Oh, and you'll ultimately be disappointed by the announcement. But some of you will insist it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Others will attack it and me, of course.
> 
> And in the end, it won't change the world and I'll start teasing the next announcement.


Thanks for the pretease tease. I’m excited about your next pre-pretease and will only get disappointed when you actually release something. So keep teasing and preteasing! And I’ll continue... to ignore the whole thing.


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2021)

so glad iam not the only one who is sick of all that marketing going on lately.


----------



## DovesGoWest (May 4, 2021)

Will I be very excited


----------



## Yogevs (May 4, 2021)

Will it change everything?


----------



## SupremeFist (May 4, 2021)

I'm only interested if it will enable me to compose a blockbuster British drama score in one picosecond.


----------



## ism (May 4, 2021)

vi-c really needs a new category for "Spitfire trolling"


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2021)

ism said:


> vi-c really needs a new category for "Spitfire trolling"



to be fair its not only spitfire these days with lots of marketing nonsense. wont name any other devs here, but there are plenty already.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 4, 2021)

MarcelM said:


> to be fair its not only spitfire these days with lots of marketing nonsense. wont name any other devs here, but there are plenty already.


I too will not name EastWest or CineSamples.


----------



## Saxer (May 4, 2021)

Can't wait!


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

ism said:


> vi-c really needs a new category for "Spitfire trolling"


I don't understand. What makes you single out Spitfire?


----------



## el-bo (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I'm going to tease you with little bits and pieces of ME!!!
> 
> You'll ultimately be disappointed and in the end, it won't change the world.


I get the feeling my computer is redacting my messages.


----------



## ism (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I don't understand. What makes you single out Spitfire?


The content of this thread is almost entirely riffing on SF marketing.


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 4, 2021)

That you are Andy Blaney 🤫


----------



## Rich4747 (May 4, 2021)

I will be here waiting every hour as I believe this will change my life. This is the sonokinetic thread right?


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2021)

all that marketing for sample librarys or plugins is bullshit.
how often have we heard here is a new game changer or new hyper legato or whatever ? iam atleast sick of it and iam no little child who needs a trailer for a sample library like one for a hollywood blockbuster movie.

a good product hypes itself. i just remind you about some string library from a guy called alex. no marketing at all - just boom, and it was released and hyped itself. all other products from that guy aswell between.

so for me its absolutely okay to have threads like this one where people actually talk about this.


----------



## Mikro93 (May 4, 2021)

Well if you need any testers and demoers, hmu


----------



## ism (May 4, 2021)

Mr Sakitumi said:


> That you are Andy Blaney 🤫



Andy Blaney and I have neither confirmed nor denied this spurious internet rumour I am actually Andy Blaney.


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

ism said:


> The content of this thread is almost entirely riffing on SF marketing.


These threads don't add anything to the forum and always bring the worst in people. The over the top marketing is nothing new and it's done because it works. Who cares as long as the products are good? We should be discussing sample libraries in Sample Talk, not bullying developers disguised as "having fun bro" it's trolling and the reason some devs avoid posting here


----------



## RogiervG (May 4, 2021)

Will the real Andy please stand up, please stand up

I know who he is though...




Old picture... i know.. he looks younger now


----------



## Marko Zirkovich (May 4, 2021)

SupremeFist said:


> I'm only interested if it will enable me to compose a blockbuster British drama score in one picosecond.


You've lost me at picosecond. Why such a low standard? It definitely needs to perform at the femtosecond level, at least. Attosecond would be even better. Zepto- and yoctosecond might be too demanding for most people's system.


----------



## TomaeusD (May 4, 2021)

I know you haven't announced the intro price yet or how long it will last, but can you please extend it already?


----------



## AndyP (May 4, 2021)

There is only one *Andy P*laney. Period! Or exclamation mark?

Isn't it so that VI-C profits from many clicks and forum contributions? More attention means more advertising, more advertising means more marketing attention, so more announcements of announcements.
Well, I hereby officially blame VI-C and robgb for this whole dilemma.


----------



## MarcusD (May 4, 2021)

Are we finally going to hear you say something bad about Reaper? 










I'm kidding! 🤣 

Hope it's good news Rob!


----------



## Buz (May 4, 2021)

I'm not interested in what's being announced but if the production value is high enough I'll end up watching the whole thing anyway.


----------



## AndyP (May 4, 2021)

pre-ordered


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

ism said:


> The content of this thread is almost entirely riffing on SF marketing.


Apparently you haven't been paying attention to East West and Cinesamples, whose campaigns prompted this post. That they've learned a few lessons from Spitfire is a strong possibility.


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2021)

@robgb license transfer allowed between? maybe even without a fee?


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> These threads don't add anything to the forum and always bring the worst in people. The over the top marketing is nothing new and it's done because it works. Who cares as long as the products are good? We should be discussing sample libraries in Sample Talk, not bullying developers disguised as "having fun bro" it's trolling and the reason some devs avoid posting here


To my mind, we ARE discussing sample libraries. Over hyping libraries in order to pry money out of the hands of broke musicians is an important topic. It has become a HUGE part of the sample library world.


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

MarcusD said:


> Are we finally going to hear you say something bad about Reaper?


I don't want to hold you in suspense. Reaper crashed on me for the first time yesterday. Took me an entire twenty seconds to re-launch it. Shouldn't have taken nearly that long.


----------



## Saxer (May 4, 2021)

Will there be a walkthrough?


----------



## ism (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> Apparently you haven't been paying attention to East West and Cinesamples, whose campaigns prompted this post. That they've learned a few lessons from Spitfire is a strong possibility.


I really haven't. Well, once in a while I try to read that big EW thread, but it's just so toxic that I always give up after a post or two.

But in general, yes, we're seeing the market mature and much more aggressive marketing tactics all around. Even OT.

And so all the more need to cultivate critical distance. Carry on.


----------



## South Thames (May 4, 2021)

As part of your announcement, make some vague promises to create a whole new announcement related to but more comprehensive than the current announcement, but don't give any details or release dates, and watch VIC users speculate earnestly over the form it might take for the next decade.


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

Don't worry. In about a year I'll tease you about the "pro" version of the announcement.


----------



## berto (May 4, 2021)

I did not receive your newsletter announcement 20 times in one day... you are not at par with them


----------



## el-bo (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> These threads don't add anything to the forum and always bring the worst in people. The over the top marketing is nothing new and it's done because it works. Who cares as long as the products are good? We should be discussing sample libraries in Sample Talk, not bullying developers disguised as "having fun bro" it's trolling and the reason some devs avoid posting here


At least one recent release has seemingly over-sold and under-acheived, and the company has charged a not insignificant amount of money for the privilege. Not sure that shrugging our shoulders and sighing, "Aah, there's that pesky marketing again. What are they like?" is an appropriate response. And between either getting really annoyed or approaching the situation with levity and humour, perhaps this is the better choice i.e Having a bit of fun (Not condoning bullying).


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> To my mind, we ARE discussing sample libraries. Over hyping libraries in order to pry money out of the hands of broke musicians is an important topic. It has become a HUGE part of the sample library world.


I don't agree, it's senseless bullying and attention seeking drama. Pry money out of the hands of broke musicians? Come on man what are you talking about... devs aren't evil entities forcing us to buy their products, if you are broke and still buy sample libraries, that's on you. If you are easily persuasible and fall for these over the top marketing schemes, that's also on you. At the end of the day devs are also trying to pay their bills in a fucked up covid world and no harm in hyping products in a very crowded market that NEVER BEFORE WAS THIS CHEAP to enter!

You talk like devs are selling snake oil. I can count in a single hand the truly disappointing libraries released in recent years. Everything else is fixable. We are very lucky to have all these amazing samples that not long ago were exclusive to A list composers at an affordable price (arguably sure).

Instead of ridiculing devs, how about praising them for releasing huge free updates like Spitfire, 8Dio, Strezov and Cinesamples often do? I can cut them some slack when things slip sideways with these silly marketing stunts.

Want to avoid disappointment? Report bugs, give honest unbiased helpful feedback and welcome devs to healthy discussions instead of ridiculing them in public.


----------



## sean8877 (May 4, 2021)

I demand a more click-baity title, how about "10 Shocking reasons why top Composers will hate me for this big announcement"


----------



## Bman70 (May 4, 2021)

Could you add some abstract photos, like a closeup of oatmeal or something, so we can speculate what that means about the product? Thanks


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> I don't agree, it's senseless bullying and attention seeking drama. Pry money out of the hands of broke musicians? Come on man what are you talking about... devs aren't evil entities forcing us to buy their products, if you are broke and still buy sample libraries, that's on you. If you are easily persuasible and fall for these over the top marketing schemes, that's also on you. At the end of the day devs are also trying to pay their bills in a fucked up covid world and no harm in hyping products in a very crowded market that NEVER BEFORE WAS THIS CHEAP to enter!
> 
> You talk like devs are selling snake oil. I can count in a single hand the truly disappointing libraries released in recent years. Everything else is fixable. We are very lucky to have all these amazing samples that not long ago were exclusive to A list composers at an affordable price (arguably sure).
> 
> ...


I don't want to send this into the drama zone, because it doesn't really need to be there, so I'm simply going to say that I think you're wrong, that I think the marketing is out of control and that I was simply having a bit of FUN with it. Clearly you don't get that and don't agree with it. That's fine. To each his own. So I'll just have to disagree with you and engage no further with your posts. I really don't want to fight with you. And if developers don't have a sense of humor about themselves and their marketing tactics, that's on them, not me. Okay? We're done.


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

el-bo said:


> At least one recent release has seemingly over-sold and under-acheived, and the company has charged a not insignificant amount of money for the privilege. Not sure that shrugging our shoulders and sighing, "Aah, there's that pesky marketing again. What are they like?" is an appropriate response. And between either getting really annoyed or approaching the situation with levity and humour, perhaps this is the better choice i.e Having a bit of fun (Not condoning bullying).


Sure not everything is perfect but I'll say it again: Report bugs, give honest unbiased helpful feedback and welcome devs to healthy discussions instead of ridiculing them in public. That won't help you improve whatever library that under-achieved.


----------



## Drundfunk (May 4, 2021)

Sarah Mancuso said:


> I'm disappointed already.


Please no negative comments in commercial announcements.


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2021)

i just hope rob doesnt repack the library after a while and sells us the same samples under a new name.

also iam pretty sure he wont invenst too much into future marketing and fixes bugs first instead of working on next librarys.


----------



## artomatic (May 4, 2021)

Yup. Thread's going to the Drama Zone soon.


----------



## Jett Hitt (May 4, 2021)

I think this may be the most important thread that I have ever seen on VI. It should be pinned. And I’m not trying to be funny.


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I don't want to send this into the drama zone, because it doesn't really need to be there, so I'm simply going to say that I think you're wrong, that I think the marketing is out of control and that I was simply having a bit of FUN with it. Clearly you don't get that and don't agree with it. That's fine. To each his own. So I'll just have to disagree with you and engage no further with your posts. I really don't want to fight with you. And if developers don't have a sense of humor about themselves and their marketing tactics, that's on them, not me. Okay? We're done.


It doesn't even belong to the drama zone, it's just ridiculing developers! You often drop some crazy comments and say "to each his own" or "you do me I do you" to get away with it when someone calls you out for trolling. Getting old! Since you mentioned Cinesamples and Eastwest, I much prefer having them here again than having you and your troll posts that add zero value to the forum.


----------



## Jett Hitt (May 4, 2021)

You know @Toecutter, they call this Stockholm syndrome.


----------



## South Thames (May 4, 2021)

> It doesn't even belong to the drama zone, it's just ridiculing developers!



Wrong, it's ridiculing the prevailing marketing tactics used in the sector and to some extent the suckers who lap it up, which at various points has certainly included me. Nothing wrong with that, as both are ripe for ridicule.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> instead of ridiculing them in public. That won't help you improve whatever library that under-achieved


Dude. 🤦‍♂️






HOOPUS new content $500 worthy - yae or nay?


Ok this is my opinion ofc but am I alone thinking this upgrade is a big nope? Talking about the new instruments and "revamped" HO content, not the Opus player itself that is excellent overall. I have articulations hitting 100% CPU with one note LOL and old HO projects won't open but support said...




vi-control.net


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> Oh, and you'll ultimately be disappointed by the announcement. But some of you will insist it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. *Others will attack it and me, of course.*


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

South Thames said:


> which at various points has certainly included me


And me! (See my 8Dio thread).


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

Mike Fox said:


> Dude. 🤦‍♂️
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's wrong with that thread? It's a great discussion about the pros and cons in Hollywood Orchestra. A support guy even thanked me when I sent him the link since EW is actively trying to fix things and improve Opus.


----------



## sostenuto (May 4, 2021)

Big announcement ... ?

Hmmmm ..... shuda denied it ! Always deny, deny ...... 🤷‍♂️🤷‍♂️


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2021)

if one isnt allowed to speak free about marketing from some companys here it would be the wrong forum for me. i mean the owners of the forum would have the right to say so, but it would be the day i would stop reading and posting here.


----------



## Jett Hitt (May 4, 2021)

MarcelM said:


> if one isnt allowed to speak free about marketing from some companys here it would be the wrong forum for me. i mean the owners of the forum would have the right to say so, but it would be the day i would stop reading and posting here.


If this happens, it’ll be the moment that you (we) understand stand that we are the product that the forum is selling to the developers.


----------



## CT (May 4, 2021)

Robguhbuh this is so dumb, this is a dead instrument that no major composer writes for anymore. Idiot!


----------



## berto (May 4, 2021)

I think you should contact Jordan Rudess to do a video of your announcement...


----------



## cqd (May 4, 2021)

There's only one company whose marketing I'd object to really, and shameless marketing is one thing that galls me..I won't name them..


----------



## Mike Fox (May 4, 2021)

cqd said:


> There's only one company whose marketing I'd object to really, and shameless marketing is one thing that galls me..I won't name them..


Is it N?


----------



## sinkd (May 4, 2021)

d.healey said:


> You didn't prepare us with a pre-announcement pre-announcement, how dare you!


I feel blindsided as well.


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

MarcelM said:


> if one isnt allowed to speak free about marketing from some companys here it would be the wrong forum for me. i mean the owners of the forum would have the right to say so, but it would be the day i would stop reading and posting here.


No one is being prevented from discussing marketing tactics, it's like one of the favorite topics in this forum XD There is no censure here (and I should know since I'm very harsh to libraries sometimes) moderation is very fair but this particular thread is nothing but bullying devs.


----------



## CT (May 4, 2021)

berto said:


> I think you should contact Jordan Rudess to do a video of your announcement...


WATCH: Jordan Rudess shreds with Robgb Virtuoso Piccolo


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> No one is being prevented from discussing marketing tactics, it's like one of the favorite topics in this forum XD There is no censure here (and I should know since I'm very harsh to libraries sometimes) moderation is very fair but this particular thread is nothing but bullying devs.


well if you think that way, ok. i dont. 

but i still think for example that OPUS was just a cash grab, and when i cannot say it here for example then something is wrong. you get banned at EW forums between for writing something like this at their own forums. i know quite well since i posted about prodrummer years ago. how buggy it was and so on and got banned for it.


----------



## Toecutter (May 4, 2021)

MarcelM said:


> well if you think that way, ok. i dont.
> 
> but i still think for example that OPUS was just a cash grab, and when i cannot say it here for example then something is wrong. you get banned at EW forums between for writing something like this at their own forums. i know quite well since i posted about prodrummer years ago. how buggy it was and so on and got banned for it.


Well, if you are going to their forum and call their product a cash grab, it's no surprise they will ban you. I've been in touch with EW support for a while and reported some very hard things about Opus but they were nothing but lovable and willing to help.


----------



## Evans (May 4, 2021)

What the shit


----------



## MarcelM (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Well, if you are going to their forum and call their product a cash grab, it's no surprise they will ban you. I've been in touch with EW support for a while and reported some very hard things about Opus but they were nothing but lovable and willing to help.


no, you got me wrong. iam not anymore at ew forums. i was banned there when i posted about prodrummer that it had bugs and i swear i didnt get rude or something.

i only talked about OPUS here actually, but that is my opinion. EWs upgrade prices were always horrible too. they forget about loyal customers.


----------



## SupremeFist (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> this particular thread is nothing but bullying devs.


Bullying is attacking an individual. This is not that.


----------



## cqd (May 4, 2021)

I actually think Opus was fairly priced all in..

Everyone was complaining there wasn't enough marketing last week..


----------



## cqd (May 4, 2021)

I actually think EWs policy of selling HO too cheap for too long was where they went wrong..


----------



## David Kudell (May 4, 2021)

I dunno, I think this thread is as much a funny look at VI-C members as it is developer marketing, as seen in some of the usual responses…

The Legato Police
How many round robins?
How many dynamic layers?
When is the walkthrough coming?
Why so expensive?
Has someone here actually written some music?

And the chorus of “The marketing of this library is over the top” has just become another one of those predictable VI-C mainstays.

I get it, I’ve said stuff like that before too. Just wondering if we shouldn’t all just go ahead and get that all out of our system one last time, then move on already. 

Maybe it’s time to acknowledge that without sample libraries most of us wouldn’t be creating music. We could imagine ourselves in their shoes and appreciate the financial and personal risk that many of these composers-turned-sample-developers at one point took to create that first library, then their second. And realize that nobody is putting a gun to our head and forcing us to enter our credit card numbers when that new library comes out. 

It’s up to us to make smart financial decisions and weigh the pros and cons. I’d love to see this forum learn to take the marketing with the appropriate grain of salt and then move towards a less adversarial tone towards developers. We’re all just trying to make music after all.


----------



## el-bo (May 4, 2021)

Toecutter said:


> Sure not everything is perfect but I'll say it again: Report bugs, give honest unbiased helpful feedback and welcome devs to healthy discussions instead of ridiculing them in public. That won't help you improve whatever library that under-achieved.


Nothing about this thread is in conflict with the idea of reporting bugs, giving feedback etc. And I'm all for "healthy discussions". But to me that implies a mutual respect between customer and developer; a respect that I think perhaps sometimes seems to take a backseat when said developer(s) power up the hype-machine. 

But this is all by-the-by. I think we all accept that this type of marketing is now a part of life, but so is our right to have a little laugh about it.


----------



## borisb2 (May 4, 2021)

It was night in NZ. I had a good sleep. What is this thread about?


----------



## CT (May 4, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> It was night in NZ. I had a good sleep. What is this thread about?


It's just the latest round of meta-group-therapy.


----------



## Mason (May 4, 2021)

Is it a subscription service?


----------



## borisb2 (May 4, 2021)

Mike T said:


> It's just the latest round of meta-group-therapy.


Awesome.. I will have a shower then. Its going to be a game changer


----------



## ed buller (May 4, 2021)

I am already disappointed. Your announcement won't have the sort of things I need from an announcement. I suspect that it will be yet another badly programed announcement that will invariably be heavily reduced in price in a few months. You still haven't got around to fixing your last three announcements !

best

e


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I'm not going to tell you what it is, but I'll tease you with little bits and pieces of it in the coming weeks, because that gets people talking, speculating, arguing—about ME!!!
> 
> Oh, and you'll ultimately be disappointed by the announcement. But some of you will insist it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Others will attack it and me, of course.
> 
> And in the end, it won't change the world and I'll start teasing the next announcement.


I'm already worried about the legatos. Should we switch to talking about CSS already?


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

Is there an 11 second silent youtube clip I've missed? I'm getting anxious.


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

Why are there no demos?


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

If I ask about it every day will you release it faster?


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 4, 2021)

Participating in this thread is the ultimate PROCRASTINATION....(I want my Life back).


----------



## StillLife (May 4, 2021)

Off topic: do you all read these anouncements in the box, or do you print them out for more hands on control?


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

It's too expensive, will you be having a black Friday sale?


----------



## widescreen (May 4, 2021)

Is it NKS compatible?


----------



## Johnny (May 4, 2021)

Can this library make the Kessel Run in less than twelve parsecs? 
And can it make me bacon? I want bacon!


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

So cool this was recorded at Prestigio Hall! If I just use the close mics can I make it sound like it's in a closet?


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

I already have enough of whatever this is going to be, why no updates in over an hour?


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

Can I download just the C major samples? I don't have enough disk space for the other keys.


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

I hate to break it to you @robgb but it sounds synthy. Maybe if I blend it with N...?


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

I can't handle it anymore TAKE MY MONEY ALREADY!!!


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 4, 2021)

Johnny said:


> And can it make me bacon? I want bacon!


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 4, 2021)

Could someone post an example of it layered with CSS?


----------



## LudovicVDP (May 4, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> I dunno, I think this thread is as much a funny look at VI-C members as it is developer marketing, as seen in some of the usual responses…


Agreed.


----------



## Leslie Fuller (May 4, 2021)

Is it that you're going to confess that you've been working for 8dio all this time!


----------



## Johnny (May 4, 2021)

Leslie Fuller said:


> Is it that you're going to confess that you've been working for 8dio all this time!


He's since left the company, and is releasing Century Robgb Woodwinds- that's his his name and he invented them, and they come with a free Flaming Moe!


----------



## Mike Fox (May 4, 2021)

There’s only one thing I’m expecting from this library: for Jack Sparrow to slap me in the face with his dick!

#danieljames


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

Oh wait, there's a dongle! <rage>


----------



## cqd (May 4, 2021)

InLight-Tone said:


>



What the hell man..


----------



## RM 13 (May 4, 2021)

At least tell us this.. Is it a string library??


----------



## Double Helix (May 4, 2021)

RM 13 said:


> At least tell us this.. Is it a string library??


It appears to be a "stringing-us-along" library
Will it be "Evo"-ized by the time it is released?


----------



## RM 13 (May 4, 2021)

Double Helix said:


> It appears to be a "stringing-us-along" library
> Will it be "Evo"-ized by the time it is released?


Whatever it is, I would like some evo-legato with 55 mics "that will change the way earth revolves around the sun" in it please. Thank you.


----------



## Denkii (May 4, 2021)

*OMG SUBSCRIPTION CONFIRMED!*


----------



## Mr Sakitumi (May 4, 2021)

This has to be the most ingenious thread on VI-C to date 👏👏👏
Although it might encourage developers to stop sample libraries completely and just announce unannouncable topics 🤔


----------



## cqd (May 4, 2021)

He's probably not even going to release anything..probably just a ploy to get us all to sign up for the subscription for half price..

The bastard..


----------



## RM 13 (May 4, 2021)

As long as there is a big announcement coming, I'm ready to pay any price asked.


----------



## Laurin Lenschow (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I'm not going to tell you what it is, but I'll tease you with little bits and pieces of it in the coming weeks


We need to see the ceiling of the room you recorded it in!

Edit: In fact, any ceiling would do - just don't remain silent, or people will spam this thread with 50 pages of soup-memes.


----------



## molemac (May 4, 2021)

Forgive me for mentioning another product but will this library be improved by not adding CSSS?


----------



## sostenuto (May 4, 2021)

Boy or Girl ??


----------



## Double Helix (May 4, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Boy or Girl ??


Correct!


----------



## richhickey (May 4, 2021)

I'm in the throes of a pre purchase disillusionment spiral. Will there be divisi? Can I get by without the surround mics? I just need a demo of the ostinatos to get my rationalization back on track...


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

richhickey said:


> I'm in the throes of a pre purchase disillusionment spiral. Will there be divisi? Can I get by without the surround mics? I just need a demo of the ostinatos to get my rationalization back on track...


Don't worry, I've a thirty minute half your money back guarantee.


----------



## jononotbono (May 4, 2021)

You buying a new String library?


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 4, 2021)

Wow! I can’t believe this thread went to 7 pages & still going. What the hell is the damn announcement @robgb ? Lol!

I think it needs to be killed like in a Quentin Tarantino film. Do we have the Legendary Ennio on board to score?
Oh wait no, he’s in Heaven!
The camera pans to the shattering clouds, which hints a majestic view that we’re about to see & there is it. It’s Heaven!

Oh Ennio is working on Stanley Kubrick’s Sequel to A Clockwork Orange, but in Heaven, according to the MPAA rating, no film should go beyond PG13 & Stanley is known for challenges & he says he’s going to make it G. Not even PG. Because Ennio regretted that he did not score the 1st one, coz of the manipulative lies of Mr. Leone, he now on board for this project & Stanley is happy too. Meanwhile, Henry Mancini is sad that his long time friend Blake Edwards couldn’t get an Oscar so they’re collaborating again, along with the actual “Heavenly” Audrey Hepburn, but this time we have Cary Grant on board too & the film involves Cary’s character going thru different ages & thank God for Heaven coz here we don’t have to apply the DeAging Technique & they can do it just like that. I am sure they’re going to file for many HOSCAR (Heavenly Oscars) nominations & people are already on their expectations & chances are, yes, this time Blake WILL get the HOSCAR, maybe 2.

Suddenly, we see the Bedroom, Quentin with wife, still under the sheets, slowly waking, simultaneously realizing that was his dream & says “I know Michael (Giacchino) & I love Star Trek so I would go ask him to score this. On the other side, let me see Joker again. I think the lady composer did a perfect job maybe I’ll ask her to write a theme or 2 & then move on”.


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 4, 2021)

It's already May 5, so I doubt we'll be seeing this released this month. Can we expect a June launch?


----------



## NickDorito (May 4, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Boy or Girl ??


That's their decision in 2021


----------



## PaulieDC (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> I'm not going to tell you what it is, but I'll tease you with little bits and pieces of it in the coming weeks, because that gets people talking, speculating, arguing—about ME!!!
> 
> Oh, and you'll ultimately be disappointed by the announcement. But some of you will insist it's the greatest thing since sliced bread. Others will attack it and me, of course.
> 
> And in the end, it won't change the world and I'll start teasing the next announcement.


Wow, 130 replies and 2,000 views in 12 hours... on VI-C, impressive. You are the promotion wizard!


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

PaulieDC said:


> Wow, 130 replies and 2,000 views in 12 hours... on VI-C, impressive. You are the promotion wizard!


Amazing, isn't it? A tried and true formula!


----------



## Mike Fox (May 4, 2021)

Lode_Runner said:


> It's already May 5, so I doubt we'll be seeing this released this month. Can we expect a June launch?


June 2023


----------



## robgb (May 4, 2021)

Here's the teaser photo:


----------



## lgmcben (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> Here's the teaser photo:


Can we get the blue and orange ones as individual sections?


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 4, 2021)

robgb said:


> Here's the teaser photo:


Sampling Water Closet?
Now that’s something!

Damn! What is it?

More clues?


----------



## RM 13 (May 4, 2021)

Oh my.. This studio seems to have amazing acoustics. I hope you put mics both inside and outside.


----------



## muziksculp (May 4, 2021)

Can you tell us which day this month


----------



## el-bo (May 4, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Suddenly, we see the Bedroom, Quentin with wife, still under the sheets, slowly waking


Oh...you said "slowly _*waking*_". Perhaps I need some new reading glasses


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 4, 2021)

this is bullshit! its already been hours and no walkthroughs? no loyalty discount for the people who have read your posts the most!? when do I get an email announcing the pre-announcement announcement with special trial and a free months worth of whatever Im getting!? subdue my outrage and go out of your way to convince me that I need to spend my attention and money on whatever you’re talking about! otherwise, you can expect pages and pages of rage based ranting about how terrible you are, all the time, because you have failed to exceed my speculation-based imagination of the next best thing.

worst announcement ever.


----------



## molemac (May 5, 2021)

If this makes it to 200 pages let’s make a pact and agree to never buy anymore sample libraries or waste time reading vic. WC will be my last purchase .


----------



## M0rdechai (May 5, 2021)

tbh the Prehype is annoying, but what gets me personally the most is the "Sale extended by 24 hrs!! LAST LAST CHANCE, THIS TIME FOR REAL" emails...


----------



## alcorey (May 5, 2021)

People.... This is gonna be the Great Goombah!!! 100% real true "Gelatos".......none of that phony ass soft serve shit here.....download now...before it melts....or PAY NOW and don't worry, we gonna keep it cold until it's ready to serve to you


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> Here's the teaser photo:


Did you sample how various stuff sounds when put inside your mouth or what?

I’m confused...no, intrigued.


----------



## robgb (May 5, 2021)

The library you've been asking for. Deeply sampled in à porcelain and travertine tiled space unrivaled in its acoustic footprint, and lovingly scripted for the utmost playability and realism. Featuring our fully adjustable proprietary diarrheverb to help create that sonic space that will make your tracks explode with energy. 

Ladies and gentlemen, we give you...

WATER CLOSET STRINGS.

Watch this space for details.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> The library you've been asking for. Deeply sampled in à porcelain and travertine tiled space unrivaled in its acoustic footprint, and lovingly scripted for the utmost playability and realism. Featuring our fully adjustable proprietary diarrheverb to help create that sonic space that will make your tracks explode with energy.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we give you...
> 
> ...


I’m not convinced. extend the pre-order window! Release the toilet cut! #ReleaseTheToiletCut


----------



## el-bo (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> WATER CLOSET STRINGS.


I think you need a tag-line. How about:

"*WATER CLOSET STRINGS*! For your greatest movements..."


----------



## cqd (May 5, 2021)

The reverb sounds a bit sh1t..


----------



## RogiervG (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> Ladies and gentlemen, we give you...
> 
> WATER CLOSET STRINGS.


So no dry samples? boo!


----------



## cqd (May 5, 2021)

cqd said:


> The reverb sounds a bit sh1t..


Early reflections are just making a mess of the whole thing..

And as for the tail..


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

cqd said:


> Early reflections are just making a mess of the whole thing..
> 
> And as for the tail..


If you don’t like the tail you can just pinch it off.


----------



## DoubleTap (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> The library you've been asking for. Deeply sampled in à porcelain and travertine tiled space unrivaled in its acoustic footprint, and lovingly scripted for the utmost playability and realism. Featuring our fully adjustable proprietary diarrheverb to help create that sonic space that will make your tracks explode with energy.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we give you...
> 
> ...


I'm looking forward to the follow up - ambient countryside foley recorded from inside the porcelain bowl. And it shall be called:

WC FIELDS.


----------



## FinGael (May 5, 2021)

Just dropping by to check that are we already in the discontinuation sale phase? It all moves so fast nowadays...


----------



## berto (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> The library you've been asking for. Deeply sampled in à porcelain and travertine tiled space unrivaled in its acoustic footprint, and lovingly scripted for the utmost playability and realism. Featuring our fully adjustable proprietary diarrheverb to help create that sonic space that will make your tracks explode with energy.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we give you...
> 
> ...


if it is not 4d i don't want it. I need to feel the room... like i was there.. in my own time...


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 5, 2021)

Waiting for the Pro version.


----------



## h.s.j.e (May 5, 2021)

Well. I'm disappointed. When I saw the teaser, I thought this might be _bathroom_ strings. People say there's no difference, but that's a load of crap. Beyond the naming conventions, I find the flush of the American models has a slightly harsher attack, and a warmer resonance. I understand that for most of VIC, the water-closet makes more sense, but it really is a deep disappointment. It's extremely expensive and time-consuming to constantly hire live players for bathroom string parts. Taking breaks, in particular, is a logistical catastrophe.


----------



## M0rdechai (May 5, 2021)

another elitist 'bathroom > water closet'... 99% of the audience isn't going to notice... and I bet even half of the people on this forum as well...


----------



## Jay Panikkar (May 5, 2021)

Hi, I'm the Beta tester for this library. My favourite is the 'runs' patch with the diarrheverb preset. I recorded it in Windows 95 for that sweet vintage tone.


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2021)

I hope Rob at least cancels the walkthrough vids next NAMM for this release. A last minute cancelation when we are all hyped up to see it, replaces the teaser trailer with old videos of Quantum Spaces and HW Choir walkthroughs : )


----------



## constaneum (May 5, 2021)

What's this secret *Project* about? Do you have the *Outlook* of the teaser yet ? You need to *Excel* in spreading the *Words* and hype about this annoucement. 

Btw...I'm as hyped and excited as Paul.


----------



## Mike Fox (May 5, 2021)

LMK if you need me to do a review in exchange for an NFR copy!


----------



## h.s.j.e (May 5, 2021)

M0rdechai said:


> another elitist 'bathroom > water closet'... 99% of the audience isn't going to notice... and I bet even half of the people on this forum as well...


ELITIST!?! HOW DARE YOU? How is it elitist to long for the sounds of my midwestern childhood?

Do you know, M0rdechai, the sweet melancholy of playing outside near twilight on a summer evening, listening to the settling sounds of birds mingling with the echoes of bathroom strings? Have you heard the pure emotion of a string quartet, hunched over their commodes, concentrated only on pouring out everything, unaware of the leakage spilling through open windows and unsealed doors into the wide rustling world of dusk?

If you were such a child, M0rdechai, who stood still and barefoot in cooling grass at nightfall, with your eyes full of the last purple light of day, and your ears full of the sound of men and women straining to fully excavate their interiors, then you would never call my deep sorrow at this oversight "elitist."

I guess there's no place for people like me on VIC.


----------



## RM 13 (May 5, 2021)

Well.. I think people in the UK would be happier if this is gonna be called The Loo Orchestral Strings.. Plus, you get to call it LOSt. It's a win-win situation.


----------



## MarcelM (May 5, 2021)

@robgb you got a winner here! congratz already even though it is not released yet.


----------



## berto (May 5, 2021)

i think you should set a price of $799+VAt and then release it at intro price of $1.99 until 2027 (with daily emails warning about last days intro price until 2027). Then it will go to full price, but... too late...by then you will have already discontinued it. Unless you wanna offer it every few weeks at the amazing lowest price of $29 + 3 for the price of one and maybe a free gift if you recommend it to a friend


----------



## RM 13 (May 5, 2021)

I agree. The price can't be lower than 799 whatever currency. It adds up to the hype.


----------



## berto (May 5, 2021)

wait... do you provide the.. sheet music.. for the included midi files? 
cause i like the soft one, 3 layers please


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

this is gonna be an N killer


----------



## yiph2 (May 5, 2021)

chocobitz825 said:


> this is gonna be an N killer


Impossible


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

yiph2 said:


> Impossible


Once you eliminate the impossible, whatever remains, no matter how improbable, must be the truth.

N is dead!


----------



## InLight-Tone (May 5, 2021)

God make this STOP!!!!


----------



## Mike Fox (May 5, 2021)

Ironically, this thread has generated just about as much hype as an actual Spitfire announcement thread.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

InLight-Tone said:


> God make this STOP!!!!


There’s a key switch for that articulation. I hear it’s chromatically sampled.


----------



## ism (May 5, 2021)

I lost track of who's being parodied here - marketers, or ourselves?


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

ism said:


> I lost track of who's being parodied here - marketers, or ourselves?


the joke is on all of us


----------



## RM 13 (May 5, 2021)

ism said:


> I lost track of who's being parodied here - marketers, or ourselves?


Both. Marketers for their unbelievable marketing on sample libraries, and us for taking the bait and waiting for something that will make composing, I don't know, easier, funnier, better sounding, better orchestrated, faster? Pick anything you like. Truth is that these marketing tactics are applied because they obviously work. When a dev comes around and announces that they will announce something new and we start speculating and talking endlessly about what it might be, then it works. If we stopped giving that much attention to posts like "I have a new toy but I won't tell you what it is until whenever it's almost ready (but still buggy)" then they might reconsider their marketing.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 5, 2021)

This is the sort of thread that’s very much in my wheelhouse but somehow I’m late to the game and all the best jokes have been done. Dammit.

Mind you - I don't actually think Spitfire's (or any other dev) marketing shenanigans are all that heavy handed. A few social media posts and a couple of middle aged men having a video chat ain't all that offensive. Also - whilst it might be true that smaller devs lean on VIC for a spot of marketing, the bigger companies have long moved to mailing lists, social media, analytics (that would scare the pants off you if you saw the data available) and all the rest of it. Statements like _"you're doing the marketing for them by posting"_ are wide of the mark. IMO, of course.


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 5, 2021)

el-bo said:


> Oh...you said "slowly _*waking*_". Perhaps I need some new reading glasses


Lol! Sorry for my typos I thought I wrote it but it happens at times lol!
Anyway, thanks for that.


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 5, 2021)

Sorry for the jokes but what is it ? Anything related to Strings, Brass or Woodwinds?
I know people make jokes but yea, developers know how it feels so whatever it is, more clues.


----------



## Polkasound (May 5, 2021)

ism said:


> I lost track of who's being parodied here - marketers, or ourselves?


I have a unique perspective, because I belong to this forum yet I'm not into orchestral libraries. When I see an announcement similar to the one Rob posted, I can sit back and watch all the drama and hype unfold before me. (But usually I put such threads on ignore. I currently have over 500 threads on ignore.)

I think the marketing is par for the course. How people react to it makes me think of costumed people in a comic book store getting in a heated debate over which superhero's powers are strongest — it's of no actual significance, but in their world, it's an important, pressing matter. VI-C is a world of orchestral libraries and the people who are passionate about them, so the hype and drama is understandable.


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 5, 2021)

Polkasound said:


> I think the marketing is par for the course. How people react to it makes me think of costumed people in a comic book store getting in a heated debate over which superhero's powers are strongest — it's of no actual significance, but in their world, it's an important, pressing matter. VI-C is a world of orchestral libraries and the people who are passionate about them, so the hype and drama is understandable.


This might be a left-field take, but I think the vast majority don't really care all that much about the level of marketing. To complain about it is almost like trying to "fit into the tribe" - like it's the "done thing around here." 

Compared with the average Facebook browse, a hype thread is an easy ride.


----------



## robgb (May 5, 2021)

Alex Fraser said:


> This might be a left-field take, but I think the vast majority don't really care all that much about the level of marketing. To complain about it is almost like trying to "fit into the tribe" - like it's the "done thing around here."
> 
> Compared with the average Facebook browse, a hype thread is an easy ride.


Well, I'm too old to care about "fitting in," and I seriously AM annoyed by the marketing tactics of several developers. I do understand, however, that it's a formula that works, and my poking fun at it isn't going to change a moneymaking gambit. So my post should be taken in the spirit that most folks here have taken it. An attempt at humor.

That said, the pre-release pricing on WATER CLOSET STRINGS will be a mere $1,199 per section, or $4,000 for the complete bundle. Links to follow.


----------



## Rv5 (May 5, 2021)

Polkasound said:


>


Nearly... title maybe needs some work.

I'll be making a BIG announcement THIS month !!

or

My BIGGEST announcement YET ?! 

or

Possibly the BEST sounding library EVER? (yes, and coincidentally available at my webstore)


----------



## robgb (May 5, 2021)

Rv5 said:


> Nearly... title maybe needs some work.
> 
> I'll be making a BIG announcement THIS month !!
> 
> ...


This announcement will BLOW YOUR MIND!


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> Well, I'm too old to care about "fitting in," and I seriously AM annoyed by the marketing tactics of several developers. I do understand, however, that it's a formula that works, and my poking fun at it isn't going to change a moneymaking gambit. So my post should be taken in the spirit that most folks here have taken it. An attempt at humor.
> 
> That said, the pre-release pricing on WATER CLOSET STRINGS will be a mere $1,199 per section, or $4,000 for the complete bundle. Links to follow.


Pfft a really good library will plummet me into debt so deep I’d have to die 3 times to get out of it…

this library is only the price of an iPad 😒


----------



## h.s.j.e (May 5, 2021)

Sometimes, around my coworkers, I’ll say something like “Okay, I don’t mean to ramble, but—“ and they’ll say,
“What, you? Ramble? Never!” 

And then we all laugh, because I ramble a lot and get off topic, and it annoys them sometimes, but overall they like me, and it doesn’t bother me to be made fun of in that way.

That’s how I see this thread, more or less.


----------



## thesteelydane (May 5, 2021)

Wait, so this is just another complaining thread about how certain companies choose to run their business?


----------



## Michel Simons (May 5, 2021)

Rv5 said:


> Nearly... title maybe needs some work.
> 
> I'll be making a BIG announcement THIS month !!
> 
> ...


The announcement to end all announcements.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> This announcement will BLOW YOUR MIND!


FIVE announcements sample library developers DON’T want you to know about


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> FIVE announcements sample library developers DON’T want you to know about


Just don’t forget to make an announcement about the announcement to end all announcements and the announcement to make sure people know all the announcements have ended.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Wait, so this is just another complaining thread about how certain companies chose to run their business?


I would say it’s satire of this entire forum lol


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2021)

I think the satire is great! And to make it more realistic!! I hope Rob delays the release by 4 months! At least let it sizzle a bit on the forums in radar silence like real developers do  And of course unknown follow ups! You must chime in however, (this is your part of the bargain) and rather than provide us with constructive updates? Please call us out on being underinformed and under qualified assholes that make less income than you ever have during your illustrious career! And do let us know how truly insignificant we really are as a race of composers compared to you I need this to continue writing great music!


----------



## Evans (May 5, 2021)

Johnny said:


> I think the satire is great! And to make it more realistic!! I hope Rob delays the release by 4 months! At least let it sizzle a bit on the forums in radar silence like real developers do  And of course unknown follow ups! You must chime in however, (this is your part of the bargain) and rather than provide us with constructive updates? Please call us out on being underinformed and under qualified assholes that make less income than you ever have during your illustrious career! And do let us know how truly insignificant we really are as a race of composers compared to you I need this to continue writing great music!


You left out the part about how he doesn't even really work there, anyway.


----------



## jbuhler (May 5, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Wait, so this is just another complaining thread about how certain companies chose to run their business?


Except more meta. It's all that meta— meta>legato. Meta is why Rob can charge $4000 for his new library and we're all like "give it to me now!"


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

Evans said:


> You left out the part about how he doesn't even really work there, anyway.


And the massive amount of accolades and name dropping.


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2021)

Evans said:


> You left out the part about how he doesn't even really work there, anyway.


Yes! I forgot! Tell us how you make more money driving Uber! And how you don't need us anymore! But if your PDF docs that come with your library don't tell us how amazing your life was/is? And if they don't tell us that you are actually the founder and owner of your own company? I'm not buying your library


----------



## RM 13 (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> That said, the pre-release pricing on WATER CLOSET STRINGS will be a mere $1,199 per section, or $4,000 for the complete bundle. Links to follow.


I'm in! I'll throw you another 1000$ on top just for the pic revealing the room of this once in a lifetime game-changer with the one announcement to rule them all


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2021)

RM 13 said:


> I'm in! I'll throw you another 1000$ on top just for the pic revealing the room of this once in a lifetime game-changer with the one announcement to rule them all


Better have pink neon lights on the sound stage! And I'll double your $1000.00


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (May 5, 2021)

OK, so I’ll say out loud what most of you are thinking: Do we _really _need *another *water closet string library?? AIR Closets, Orchesflush, CineClosets, Closethopia, Vienna Symphony Walk-Ins, Hollywood WC, etc. Think about it.


----------



## robgb (May 5, 2021)

Quick and dirty demo of WATER CLOSET STRINGS. With adjustable flushgato.

View attachment water closet strings.mp3


----------



## RM 13 (May 5, 2021)

@robgb Man, I know WC Strings will be the ultimate library but what I really want in my life right now is 12 horns, 6 trombones, 4 bass trombones and a tuba in a WC throwing a Braaaaaaam True innovation.


----------



## cqd (May 5, 2021)

Just make sure you wash your hands..


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> Quick and dirty demo of WATER CLOSET STRINGS.
> 
> View attachment water closet strings.mp3


I don’t hear any upchucking samples in these strings. No puke, no purchase.


----------



## robgb (May 5, 2021)

Trash Panda said:


> I don’t hear any upchucking samples in these strings. No puke, no purchase.


But it has adjustable flushgato. That might make you change your mind.


----------



## Trash Panda (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> But it has adjustable flushgato. That might make you change your mind.


I’m really more of a flushaundo and poopamento enthusiast. Flushato is overrated.


----------



## RogiervG (May 5, 2021)

can you demonstrate the highest dynamics of the flush in the flushgatos? I heard it's not reaching FF


----------



## alcorey (May 5, 2021)

WHAT??????? NO T.P. roll?


----------



## I like music (May 5, 2021)

I upgraded my fecking membership thinking you were going to release on the 21st.

Now you're telling me it is delayed? FFS


----------



## robgb (May 5, 2021)

alcorey said:


> WHAT??????? NO T.P. roll?


Bonus library. When we announce the pro version.


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2021)

Is it 77 Toilettes? Recorded in unison, inside one of the worlds most famous giant metal, military hanger?


----------



## Getsumen (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> Quick and dirty demo of WATER CLOSET STRINGS. With adjustable flushgato.
> 
> View attachment water closet strings.mp3


That's dirty alright. Hopefully after adjusting the flush we can get a cleaner sound


----------



## I like music (May 5, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> That's dirty alright. Hopefully after adjusting the flush we can get a cleaner sound


Don't want any close mics on that. Might capture too much of the bottom end.


----------



## Johnny (May 5, 2021)

Getsumen said:


> That's dirty alright. Hopefully after adjusting the flush we can get a cleaner sound


I'll buy it regardless! As long as there is true Legato and Con Sardines!!!


----------



## Alchemedia (May 5, 2021)

Need to flush-out a hip-hop melody? I gotcha!


----------



## cqd (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> Bonus library. When we announce the pro version.


I think you should just make this the pro version, and release a cut down half arsed version too..


----------



## sourcefor (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> The library you've been asking for. Deeply sampled in à porcelain and travertine tiled space unrivaled in its acoustic footprint, and lovingly scripted for the utmost playability and realism. Featuring our fully adjustable proprietary diarrheverb to help create that sonic space that will make your tracks explode with energy.
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we give you...
> 
> ...


So in other words shitty sounds!


----------



## sourcefor (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> Quick and dirty demo of WATER CLOSET STRINGS. With adjustable flushgato.
> 
> View attachment water closet strings.mp3


F%@#kn hilarious, actually sounds good!


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

robgb said:


> But it has adjustable flushgato. That might make you change your mind.


what about a courtesy flushgato? to not have that would be rude


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 5, 2021)

Damn! I thought the jokes are over. Is it seriously the Water Closet Strings?
I think nobody have ever made it.
Maybe you’re kiddin’?


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 5, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> Damn! I thought the jokes are over. Is it seriously the Water Closet Strings?
> I think nobody have ever made it.
> Maybe you’re kiddin’?


I feel like this is almost an opportunity to seriously start a project on this forum. Much like the pianobook libraries, VI users could come together to make the most ridiculous and unique VIs to share. 

Why not have a mallet library made from spoons and a toilet bowl? percussive showerhead library. the possibilities are ridiculous and endless.


----------



## CT (May 5, 2021)

Hello, I have a competing announcement. Is this a commercial thread?


----------



## borisb2 (May 6, 2021)

Mike T said:


> Hello, I have a competing announcement. Is this a commercial thread?


are you very excited to show it today?


----------



## KallumS (May 6, 2021)

Can this thread get more than the 10k replies the BBCSO thread has?


----------



## CT (May 6, 2021)

borisb2 said:


> are you very excited to show it today?


I'd say mildly excited.


----------



## averystemmler (May 6, 2021)

Will the players be receiving any backends?


----------



## Mike Fox (May 6, 2021)

I took a big announcement this morning.


----------



## Henrik B. Jensen (May 6, 2021)

Are there round robins with the seat in both up and down-position?


----------



## Akarin (May 6, 2021)

RogiervG said:


> you actually made some music?



Aiming straight for the balls. Savage!


----------



## el-bo (May 6, 2021)

Will this library be compatible with my computer?


----------



## el-bo (May 6, 2021)

thesteelydane said:


> Wait, so this is just another complaining thread about how certain companies choose to run their business?


Did you hear the demo?


----------



## Double Helix (May 6, 2021)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Are there round robins with the seat in both up and down-position?


The walkthrough might be a little, uh, damp


----------



## Double Helix (May 6, 2021)

chocobitz825 said:


> Why not have a mallet library made from spoons and a toilet bowl? percussive showerhead library. the possibilities are ridiculous and endless.


Better hurry -- Pendle already has this under development for a Sound Dust Omnisphere library


----------



## RogiervG (May 6, 2021)

Oh Boy 12 pages in.. this is starting to look like a Spitfire announcement thread... 🙃


----------



## muziksculp (May 6, 2021)

I'm thinking of creating a '*I have nothing big to announce this month*' to see how that compares to this thread


----------



## berto (May 7, 2021)

robgb said:


> Well, I'm too old to care about "fitting in," and I seriously AM annoyed by the marketing tactics of several developers. I do understand, however, that it's a formula that works, and my poking fun at it isn't going to change a moneymaking gambit. So my post should be taken in the spirit that most folks here have taken it. An attempt at humor.
> 
> That said, the pre-release pricing on WATER CLOSET STRINGS will be a mere $1,199 per section, or $4,000 for the complete bundle. Links to follow.


Are the sections positioned already? cause i want the first chair ...on the throne...


----------



## berto (May 7, 2021)

robgb said:


> But it has adjustable flushgato. That might make you change your mind.


i don't know how you managed to record the whole strings ensemble observing social distancing in a toilet... i know that if i were "conducting", they would have to wear a mask in normal times but...


----------



## VSriHarsha (May 7, 2021)

I still don’t get it. Is it really the Water Closet Strings?


----------



## Double Helix (May 7, 2021)

VSriHarsha said:


> I still don’t get it. Is it really the Water Closet Strings?


Anticipating it to be flush with articulations -- not easy to keep the lid on something this. It will surely start a movement.


----------



## cqd (May 7, 2021)

I have been avoiding this thread for a while..

Any updates?..


----------



## Jett Hitt (May 7, 2021)

cqd said:


> I have been avoiding this thread for a while..
> 
> Any updates?..


We are still waiting to find out whether @robgb is going to hire an actor with no discernable music knowledge to do the walkthrough or whether he is going to hire a hot young fashion model to distract us from the actual sound of the library.


----------



## gohrev (May 8, 2021)

jbuhler said:


> Have the legato police been informed?


Hello, you rang?


----------



## el-bo (May 8, 2021)

gohrev said:


> Hello, you rang?


I s'pose one of them deals with bow-change legato and the other takes care of fingered. Which is which? 😬


----------



## doctoremmet (May 8, 2021)

Wait. We need a third officer who writes out tickets when people confuse legato with portamento...


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 8, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> I always pictured the VI-C legato police looking more like this…


Not greasy enough and the room is too clean? Where are the food wrappers and crumbled up score sheets of song ideas that didn’t work?

Anyways I missed if this has been answered already or not, but do this library work on the free kontakt player?


----------



## Mike Fox (May 8, 2021)

Stephen Limbaugh said:


> I always pictured the VI-C legato police looking more like this…


Where did you get this picture of me?


----------



## dzilizzi (May 8, 2021)

I don't have time to read through this all. Has it been released yet? It is almost halfway through the month. Have we decided if it is any good? Is there at least a walkthrough and 10 demos by well known composers? What's the price? I think that's kind of high unless there are at least 7 mic positions and 12 round robins. And what about the dynamic layers? How's the cross fading? Do I get a discount for owning other libraries? 

Sigh, this is taking too long. 

Thanks!


----------



## Double Helix (May 8, 2021)

chocobitz825 said:


> . . . Anyways I missed if this has been answered already or not, but do this library work on the free kontakt player?


(I think this is one of the developers who does not answer remedial questions--it bogs him down.)


----------



## borisb2 (May 9, 2021)

Oh, I totally forgot to ask: will there be a subscription model where we have to apply in order to get an update discount for the library that then gets delayed again?


----------



## Alex Fraser (May 9, 2021)

It's quite good that this community can hold a mirror to itself and take the p*ss. 👏
#sundaythought


----------



## cqd (May 9, 2021)

dzilizzi said:


> I don't have time to read through this all. Has it been released yet? It is almost halfway through the month. Have we decided if it is any good? Is there at least a walkthrough and 10 demos by well known composers? What's the price? I think that's kind of high unless there are at least 7 mic positions and 12 round robins. And what about the dynamic layers? How's the cross fading? Do I get a discount for owning other libraries?
> 
> Sigh, this is taking too long.
> 
> Thanks!


That's all been answered already..read the thread..


----------



## Johnny (May 9, 2021)

chocobitz825 said:


> Not greasy enough and the room is too clean? Where are the food wrappers and crumbled up score sheets of song ideas that didn’t work?
> 
> Anyways I missed if this has been answered already or not, but do this library work on the free kontakt player?


Exactly, if there's no poop bucket behind him? And no World of War Craft running in between legato testing and forum trolling? He's no officer that I know of...


----------



## ansthenia (May 9, 2021)

How will the legato compare to Cinematic Studio Strings?


----------



## robgb (May 9, 2021)

ansthenia said:


> How will the legato compare to Cinematic Studio Strings?


Precision timing in our flushgato. No delay. When you play, it plays.


----------



## chocobitz825 (May 9, 2021)

robgb said:


> Precision timing in our flushgato. No delay. When you play, it plays.


That and an unmatched smooth release no doubt set this library apart from the competition.


----------



## berto (May 9, 2021)

robgb said:


> Precision timing in our flushgato. No delay. When you play, it plays.


when you play a note twice, does it do round robin, or does it say "engaged" like in other locations i have been? ....and if you really want to repeat the same note, do you need to keep on knocking on the GUI door until it ... releases the flushgato and opens the ... GUI door?


----------



## Alchemedia (May 9, 2021)




----------

